
US could ask visa applicants for social media passwords - jacquesm
http://news.abs-cbn.com/overseas/02/08/17/us-could-ask-visa-applicants-for-social-media-passwords
======
kieranmjones
Even if they start asking for passwords, you can almost certainly rely on them
not considering the impact of 2-factor. You could give them the password
knowing full well that without confiscating your phone for the duration of the
trip they can't get into the account. Plus what is to stop you changing the
password once you get through border control, or just denying you even have a
social media account, suspend it temporarily before travelling.

This seems to me just another excuse under the guise of anti-terrorism to pry
into people's private lives.

